

Show HN: Blockchain Certification Protocol - fyquah95
https://github.com/fyquah95/blockchain-certificate

======
bootload
_" Blockchain Certification Protocol (BCP)"_ Fu Yong Quah, fuyong@fyquah.me
[http://www.fyquah.me](http://www.fyquah.me) ~ [https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/equitybits/white_paper.pd...](https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/equitybits/white_paper.pdf)

 _" ECDSA Public Key?"_

Have to look this up, Elliptical Curve Digital Signature Algorithm ~
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliptic_Curve_Digital_Signatu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliptic_Curve_Digital_Signature_Algorithm)

Has this paper been peer-reviewed or read?

~~~
fyquah95
The more correct term should be a Elliptic Curve Public Key ?

No it hasn't been reviewed.

------
fyquah95
A very simple mechanism to do digital signature verification for documents
leveraging the blockchain.

~~~
fallat
Yeah, I can figure out what this does based on past knowledge, but where the
hell is the technical explanation? I hate it when projects leave that out.
Please to anyone who uploads a somewhat complex to github, describe in your
README how your program works.

~~~
dr_win
[https://github.com/fyquah95/blockchain-
certificate/blob/mast...](https://github.com/fyquah95/blockchain-
certificate/blob/master/protocol.md)

